# White marks on Hunter Wellies



## josie

> *White marks have appeared on my Hunter boots...
> 
> *Occasionally, it is possible that white marks will appear on your Hunter wellington boots. This is a phenomenon called 'blooming' and is your boots attempting to protect themselves from environmental damage.
> Every Hunter wellington boot is made from 100% natural ingredients and small amounts of wax are included in the rubber compound during the vulcanisation process that is used to make each pair. When exposed to certain environmental factors, this wax can "bloom" to the surface and appear as white or blue marks.
> This is not a defect with the boots, and is completely natural. If this does happen, you can wipe this blooming clean with a warm, damp cloth. Also, Hunter recommend a product called UV Tech - a boot cleaner and conditioner that we used to manufacture, and can still be purchased from various online outlets.


- From Hunter Customer Support page


I spent about an hour trying to clean my boots with a warm, damp cloth but I still have white marks. I'm about to give up!



Does anyone else have the same problem?


Has anyone used UV Tech for their wellies?


TIA


----------



## jenbuggy85

my boots do the same thing! i havent tried to get the stuff off though..looking forward to seeing how yours work out!


----------



## honeybee11

I have the same problem.  I've searched for the uv tech cleaner but it seems it's only available in Europe.  Has anyone tried this or does anyone know if it's available in the US?


----------



## luckygirl83

I read in a customer's review on Zappos to try washing with warm soapy water and really scrubbing it. I haven't tried it though. I have the same marks on my Hunter boots but I've seen some Hunter boots look shiny. Let me know if anyone finds a solution!


----------



## brwneyedgrl

When I bought mine from Martin + Osa, they used some kind of boating product on them.  I will ask next time I am at the store.


----------



## Melville234551

I found the Hunter UV Tech Boot Cleaner  at this web site http://www.cheshiregunroom.com/store/ and just orderd 2 bottles.  It's the only place i have found that will ship to the US.  Hope to recieve it soon!


----------



## honeybee11

Please let us know if it worked.  Post before and after photos if you can!!


----------



## tes

I tried soap and water, it def did not work, i tried every kind of cloth, the marks still didn't come out, so then I decided to try a bit of olive oil and it looks brand new!


----------



## luckygirl83

OLIVE OIL?!!! Wow... how much did you use* tes*? TIA!


----------



## scoshe

i'm having the same problem with my green boots.  they're covered in a white film after a few weeks in the snow.  

did the UV tech cleaner work?  

did we find out about the boat cleaner somebody had mentioned?  

how about the olive oil?  i'm tempted to try and oil my boots up too...since the oil is handy...but i don't want to do any damage to the boots.


----------



## businesswomen

I think I might have found the boat cleaner that was mentioned that was used to clean Hunter boots.  It's called McNett UV Tech.  I am going to go over the weekend to get some.  I have not tried it yet, but it specifically is designed to restore the color for rubber wet suits and boots etc. 

I'll report back on the results!


----------



## Jesskaz

Oh, I'm glad someone started this- mine have been nagging me. It's not really bad but it bugs me. I saw a girl's yesterday that were so bad I got upset looking at them. A solution definately needs to be found!


----------



## honeybee11

What store are you purchasing the uv tech from?


----------



## asilize

actually I did the same as tes.. I figured that it takes oil to fight oil  I didn't actually have any oil handy on me, so I thought about all the oily products I have and tried my makeup remover -- it worked like a charm!  although probably not a better solution than regular cooking oil, price-wise, in the long run


----------



## honeybee11

businesswomen said:


> I think I might have found the boat cleaner that was mentioned that was used to clean Hunter boots. It's called McNett UV Tech. I am going to go over the weekend to get some. I have not tried it yet, but it specifically is designed to restore the color for rubber wet suits and boots etc.
> 
> I'll report back on the results!


 

Were you able to see any improvement?  Let us know!!


----------



## honeybee11

I just wanted to let those of you who were interested that I bought the McNett UV tech cleaner and it removed all the white marks off my Hunter boots.  They are nice and shiny now!  Thanks businessowmen for suggesting it!!


----------



## luckygirl83

honeybee11 said:


> I just wanted to let those of you who were interested that I bought the McNett UV tech cleaner and it removed all the white marks off my Hunter boots.  They are nice and shiny now!  Thanks businessowmen for suggesting it!!



Honeybee, was it this product? Thanks!!!

http://www.leisurepro.com/Prod/MCNUT.html


----------



## Nicole Bitchie

There was a piece on breakfast tv here in Norway a while back, where they discussed rain gear. And the stylist there recommended that you use this shine spray that is normally intended for the rubberinterior in cars. You could buy this spray in most gas stations. I haven't gotten around to try yet, but I will see if I can get a hold of that spray this week as my black hunters are really lacklustre.


----------



## honeybee11

luckygirl83 said:


> Honeybee, was it this product? Thanks!!!
> 
> http://www.leisurepro.com/Prod/MCNUT.html


 

Yes, that is what I used.


----------



## hfxshopgirl

i've heard MEC (mountain equipment co-op) sells a product hunter recommends too, but i haven't had a chance to pop in and ask about it.  mine look horrible too...


----------



## MaryMoo

I just got my Hunter boots about two weeks ago (today is the first day I am wearing them outside) - and my boots arrived to me with that white junk on them. I guess it's common because a lot of people on Zappos were commenting about it. But I've scrubbed & scrubbed with soap & water to no avail.

Then I read the suggestion for olive oil, so I just tried it - and it worked like a charm! That is brilliant; fighting oil with oil.  I think the water probably just slid right off the waxy white stuff; but the oil greased it right off!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I am SO glad this thread was started!  I have those white marks all over my boots too!  Thanks for the solutions ladies!

Regarding the olive oil, should I just put a dab on a cloth and then wipe?  Have any of you worn the boots outside since cleaning them with the olive oil?  Are they fine? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## CatNZ

Nicole *****ie said:


> There was a piece on breakfast tv here in Norway a while back, where they discussed rain gear. And the stylist there recommended that you use this shine spray that is normally intended for the rubberinterior in cars. You could buy this spray in most gas stations. I haven't gotten around to try yet, but I will see if I can get a hold of that spray this week as my black hunters are really lacklustre.


 

yeah, you can get vinvyl and leather shine sprays for cars... same as tyre shines, which'll probably work for Hunters too since they're both rubber.  Just makesure the tyre shine isn't tinted black!


----------



## hfxshopgirl

i used armor all to shine mine up.  worked better than hot water & soap or the uv tech spray.


----------



## eredette

After receiving my black pair which were covered in marks and reading the brilliant suggestion on here of using olive oil, I thought I'd take a slightly different approach since I though there might be a chance that the olive oil would stain delicate fabrics. I took a sample of liquid Clinique Make-Up Remover (the kind that comes as part of the free gift with purchase) and a stray lonely sock from my dresser and Voila!! I'm just embarrased that I actually wore them out before polishing them!!


----------



## BellaLuella

Thanks for sharing I plan to buy some this fall


----------



## ryfka

I have the same problem with my Hunter boots. I tried olive oil as suggested in this thread but it worked only for a few minutes. When the boots dried out, the white marks came out again. I just ordered Hunter UV Tech - see how this one works out.

I'm really disappointed. I wanted a pair of nice, shiny wellies and I got one looking old and damaged and covered with this white junk  Definitely not what I expected of Hunter.


----------



## fattypatty

have actually bought some of the UV Tech and it is brilliant.  I have three pairs of Hunter wellies - the original colour was so bad you could hardly see through the stains and the powder blue ones were very chalky and white.  One application and they were good as new.  I have since added another coupkle of coats just to build up protection.  Make sure wellies are clean with a warm damp cloth, dry with a soft kitchen roll and then spray on speading with a clean cloth or as I did kitchen roll. absolutely marvellous. in fact I was so impressed I have just spent one hour joining this forum.  Frustrating as it was I was determined to tell you all about it. Good luck everyone.


----------



## kashmira

My black Hunter wellies look just awful and soap + water didn't help so I was about to throw them away when I saw this thread! Hopefully my wellies can now be saved!


----------



## StacyLynn624

I have purple ones, and I had to bring them to work today because it's supposed to rain.  I'm going to try some make-up remover towel things and then do the olive oil when I get home tonight!  I hope I don't have to use too much olive oil, I hate the smell!


----------



## katielady

Has anyone ever bought a pair that already had the marks and been able to get the marks off? On ebay there are a lot of 2nds that are "blooming" but they're going for less than half price so I just wondered if this was a good idea or not. Any suggestions?


----------



## Alana1981

When I ordered my Hunters they arrived with white marks all over them. I was so upset and thought they were defective until I came online and found this thread. I tried the olive oil trick and it seemed to work really well. The boots now look the best they have ever! I may still try the UV spray at some point in the future though.


----------



## katielady

That's good to know. I think I'm going to order a pair and see how it turns out.


----------



## amberlicious

Katielady - I bought a pair on ebay that were "blooming" for less than half price.  They are covered in the white stuff, but Im going to try some of these tricks and hopefully they work! I will take pics!


----------



## amberlicious

I used the olive oil on the boots with a sponge.  I think the trick is to wipe off the white film, but be sure your not re-wiping it back on the boot.  They still have a lite film, but they look SO much better.  I think Im going to go pick up some armorall and do one coat of that, then they should be perfect!


----------



## josie

wow, amberlicious, they look great!


thanks for everyone's input!!!


----------



## katielady

amberlicious- thanks for the pics...they are exactly what I was looking for. I think I'm gonna get some off ebay and try it. Did you worry about getting a fake pair on ebay? At this point that's the only thing that worries me. But I guess for around $40 what do you have to lose?


----------



## byla

I just bought the McNett UV tech and it works like a charm..I was so upset when I got my boots and it was covered with all the white stuff and marks on them..If you ladies live in an area where *R.E.I. store* is near, you can purchase it from there...there's one in Santa Monica and Thousand Oaks, CA..I got the spray from them yesterday and since tried it on my boots..less work than when I tried using olive oil..just thought I'd share the info..here's the link to REI's website so you can locate a store near you: http://www.rei.com/map/store


----------



## ryfka

As oil didn't work after all (as soon as it dried out, the marks came out again), I tried the *Hunter UV Tech* and the result is astonishing! My boots look better than on the day I bought them! Thanks so much to whoever recommended it


----------



## Bertie

My Hunters were left in the sun and white marks resulted.

Tried soap and water, then olive oil but alas no joy.

Then tried 'Black & White' hair wax ... similar to Dax Wax.

Boots have come up an absolute treat!


----------



## bonnerelle

i called the place in london where i bought my hunter boots (cowshed spa) and they told me to use an oil based furniture polish. i tried it and they look new but not sure how long it will last. all we really need is some celeb to wear them with the whiteish grayish marks and we will all be happy with that look!


----------



## nmlondon

I think wellies are supposed to look shabby being an outdoor footwear that one wears in country. I've a pair of Hunters back in Scotland and slip them on to take a dog out for a walk or enjoy a stroll on the beach of the North Sea or "inspect" my  MIL's fields and gardens. 

Having said that I might give them a good polish now and then, but here in the UK they are seen as essentially practical boots to walk through the mud when in country or at the Glastonbury festival . 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ies--250-Jimmy-Choo-wonder-went-expenses.html


----------



## nmlondon

nmlondon said:


> I think wellies are supposed to look shabby being an outdoor footwear that one wears in country. I've a pair of Hunters back in Scotland and slip them on to take a dog out for a walk or enjoy a stroll on the beach of the North Sea or "inspect" my MIL's fields and gardens.
> 
> my hunters:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Im loving them


----------



## Cocochucky

I have same problem and found this thread. First I tried Olive oil which somebody suggested. It seems work but on the next day the same white powder mark was showed up. Then, I tried ArmorAll which my BF is using for his car. It worked very well. After dried, still my navy boots looks new. Finally I found the solution. I just wan to tell this, so I became a member of this forum. 

I used ArmorAll, Original Protectant Wipes. It has 25 wipes inside but just 1 wipe was enough to clean. it's $6-7 at general car tool store.


----------



## LuckyGal

Thanks for all the suggestions. If it wasn't for this blog I would have returned my new Hunter / Jimmy Choo black boots that I had been waiting for for ages. They arrived completely covered in a whiteish/greyish layer. Very unappealing! I was so disappointed. Thanks to you guys I decided to try a car tire cleaner and they are now looking like the magazine photos! I just used a clear spray called Black Magic Tire Wet. If the look changes shortly (maybe once they are completely dry) I will get back and let you know.


----------



## Mree43

I'm so happy I found this thread. I have the same problem with my hunter boots. I'm so going to try the Armorall. Thanks so much! I really thought there was something wrong with my boots. Good to know that I'm not alone.


----------



## Bags and Boots

I'm so glad I found this thread - it persuaded me to go for it and buy 2nds from eBay for $35. They've still to arrive but I'll be back to post how it turned out. Thanks!


----------



## brwneyedgrl

I left them in my trunk for about 2 weeks. When I pulled them out, they have white marks all over! I used the Olive Oil spray from Trader Joe's and an old t-shirt. Looks newer than the day I bought them!


----------



## Alana1981

Has anyone seen the "Gloss" finish Hunters?

http://www.getoutsideshoes.com/prod...d=10&cat_type=&whichpage=1&number_per_page=33

Does this mean they won't be prone to the white marks of the originals?


----------



## lucabela

I'm convinced those white marks don't ever disappear completely.  I bought the Jimmy Choo hunter boots a month ago, wiped them down clean with the Mcnett UV Tech that was recommended.  They looked beautiful.  I stuck them back into the box for storage in my closet.  2 weeks later I peeked in on them and found them covered in white once again.  I wiped them down a second time.  I just returned them today to Nordstroms... 2 weeks after the second wipedown.  They were again covered in white.  And this time, the white film was thick!  Upon return, the manager had to mark them as defective and took them out of the system.  Too bad.


----------



## fallen_angel

Bags and Boots said:


> I'm so glad I found this thread - it persuaded me to go for it and buy 2nds from eBay for $35. They've still to arrive but I'll be back to post how it turned out. Thanks!



Have you gotten them yet? How are they?


----------



## uab*mom

Well, I kind of hate to be another lone voice here ~BUT  I think the beat-up look of your Hunters is really WONDERFUL!!!!! 
And I, for one, can't argue with Kate Moss either !
Darn!
How can anyone look that good just walking across a field in a pair of jeans, Hunters and a jacket ~  So inspiring!
I think I am going to order a pair tonight, now!




nmlondon said:


> nmlondon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think wellies are supposed to look shabby being an outdoor footwear that one wears in country. I've a pair of Hunters back in Scotland and slip them on to take a dog out for a walk or enjoy a stroll on the beach of the North Sea or "inspect" my MIL's fields and gardens.
> 
> my hunters:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Im loving them
Click to expand...


----------



## ssadosky

Has anyone actually SOLVED the problem with the white film?   I understand some people think the white film adds character but for me the Jimmy Choo version looks horrible with the white film.


Jimmy Choo will not respond to my inquiry or allow for a return so I really am anxious to solve the problem.   Through the thread it appears that some people tried different things but no one said if anything worked, I could only find what did not work.  For example did the olive oil spray from trader's joe work in the long run or did the while film reappear.

Any advice would be most appreciated.

http://www.shutterfly.com/lightbox/view.sfly?fid=440621b4ed899b499a16dcf07a6807f9


----------



## shoemanshoe

this is what i usually do , I spray boots completely with folex then i rub armor all on them . they come out looking great. 

try folex though it works great with all kinds of materials , especially athletic styles .


----------



## vegisvegis

I suppose I may be the only one who thinks otherwise of this issue.

I thought the purpose of wearing rubber boots was to trek through muddy and dirty landscapes. They are, after all, rubber boots. And rubber boots are meant to be worn in dirty outdoor environments.


----------



## msbratty

eredette said:


> After receiving my black pair which were covered in marks and reading the brilliant suggestion on here of using olive oil, I thought I'd take a slightly different approach since I though there might be a chance that the olive oil would stain delicate fabrics. I took a sample of liquid Clinique Make-Up Remover (the kind that comes as part of the free gift with purchase) and a stray lonely sock from my dresser and Voila!! I'm just embarrased that I actually wore them out before polishing them!!


 

I have tried olive oil, vinegar, soap and water but nothing worked - the white marks either never came off or came back minutes later.  I read this thread and happened to have the Clinique makeup remover in the back of my make up drawer.  It worked! Not super shiny, but that dreadful white marks are gone and has not come back in a week. Of course, it has not rained so I haven't worn in since I used the Clinique on it, but the fact it hasn't come back in minutes is a good sign. 

I will post and let you know if the white marks come back after wear, but I think I will have to buy the UV Tech spray recommended by Hunter customer service. Here is a link provided by Hunter USA. 


http://www.diveprodivegear.com/m8_view_item.html?m8:item=57405

apologies if this link was already posted.


----------



## tweetie

Thank goodness for this thread!  I bought my Hunters last year and they had a ton of the whitish film coming out this fall which made them look terrible.  I know it's normal, but I don't like it!

Anyway, that car/tire cleaner tip was awesome!  I found some Teflon protectant spray in our garage and put it on the boots... almost all the white is gone and they're pretty shiny again!  Thanks


----------



## travelgirl4

I know how to clean them! in the US, the UV protector is Armorall! It is called Armorall Original Protectant. I bought it at the grocery store (Dominicks) but Im sure you could get it at Target, Walmart etc. It works awesome. Your boots will look like new!


----------



## HaydenM

****buy the GLOSS finish (not ORIGINAL finish) to avoid the powdery wax substance*

After reading several complaints about the Hunter Original Wellies and their white powder marks, I came across a new selection that Hunter recently came out with... the gloss finish. I think for those who haven't bought it yet..definitely google *Hunter Wellies Gloss Boots*. I bought mine from Zappos last week.. .(free shipping). When I received it, I was very HAPPY to see that the pair of boots were exactly how I imagined  new polished Wellies should be... GLOSSY and CLEAN. I hope this really helps!

http://www.zappos.com/hunter-original-gloss-black#product-reviews


----------



## handbag_luver

i too also used the clinique take the day off makeup remover on my new silver hunter wellington boots and they look GREAT! there was some blooming and minor scuffs and now they are barely visible, only if you study the boot up close.  i can't wait for the next rainy day!


----------



## msbratty

I am afraid the white marks returned after a few days after I used clinique's eye makeup remover.  However, on the up side, I had a small hole in the boots and Bloomingdales replaced it for free. Would you believe the new pair does not have the "blooming"?


----------



## princessDD

So would you all recommend ArmorAll, Olive Oil or the Clinique makeup remover?


----------



## msbratty

I have tried olive oil and clinique and it only worked temporarily to remove the blooming which came back few days later. Neither method made it shiny. In fact, perhaps my imagination, but my black boots looked a little faded to a bluish black, and a bit dull after the scrubbing. 

I would go with the UV Tech spray that is recommended by Hunter by elimination only because the other methods did not personally work for me. 

If i could go back in time, i would not have wasted the time and energy (and good olive oil) on trying to remove the white marks.


----------



## moppie2005

You would think being in NYC, you can find just about anything you want to buy.  But I'm having the darnest time trying to find the ArmorAll or McNett UV Tech spray.  I tried Home Depot, Bed Bath Beyond, and a local hardware store already.  None of them have it.  I think I'm going to have to order it on amazon. I can't believe I'm ordering a cleaning product online


----------



## sharbear508

Is this it on Amazon?

http://www.amazon.com/McNett-UV-TECH-Protectant-Rejuvenator/dp/B002HH445Q/ref=pd_ecc_rvi_cart_4


----------



## palomalisboa

Hi!
I have a secret for cleaning my Hunter Boots!!
I use "krafft shine wheels". I shopped it in Carrefour, in Spain. Carrefour is a big Supermarket with a section for car accesories, and it costed me about 6  (8 dolars)
You should try it!!
Look at my boots now!!


----------



## msbratty

Moppie, try one of the scuba stores, they have it. Just google and you can stop by the one nearest you.


----------



## dali137

I had blooming from last years winter season... tried soap and water many times to no avail...
Used Armor All spray that I keep int eh car and WOW shiny new boots again!

KatieLady... did you ever get your Ebay seconds? A friend of mine is looking to get some Hunters and I was going to tell them to look there but I don't want to recommend it if the3 blooming is permanent on the seconds.


----------



## Rammy

I just received my boots in the mail and they are covered with the white blooming marks.  I just scrubbed them down with a DRY cloth and then poured olive oil on the cloth and scrubbed until they were "blooming" free.  Now they look beautiful!


----------



## Rammy

To Dali 137, the boots I bought are seconds and the blooming came off with vigorous scrubbing.


----------



## clashy

I bought thirds and I'm having a difficult time removing the blooming. I just bought the McNett UV Tech and can't wait to try it once it arrives.


----------



## lemon!

^^let us know if the uv tech stuff works!! 

on a different note, hunter now makes the glossy version.. haha


----------



## MysteryShopper

Mine had blooming marks on them so I wiped them vigorously with a dry cloth. They were fine for a day. The next day, they were completely covered in white. There is maybe one small area on each that does not have the blooming marks. Hopefully one of the methods you all recommend will work.


----------



## clashy

The UV Tech removed the blooming! It still took a lot of scrubbing but it removed the wax. My boots are nice and shiney now. I bought the UV Tech on amazon for $11. I can't wait to clean up my Ilse Jacobsen rain boots now.


----------



## utahmomof3

Just purchased 3rds from ebay. They arrived new in box, but boots looked terrible!!!! Based on other posts, I tried the following (with magnificent results): *Goo Gone and McNett UV Tech spray*.
I used the Goo Gone first to take off all of the white film...it was a miracle worker, and the white blossoming came off almost immediately. Then I rinsed the boots off with warm water and dried them. Finally, I polished them up with the McNett UV Tech spray. I am SO THRILLED with how they turned out!!!! They look 1st QUALITY!!! It took me a couple of hours to do 2 pairs of boots, but TOTALLY worth my time to save a lot of money!!!


----------



## bextasy

Ugh the Armorall wipes don't work that well. It gets some off but it starts to come back boooo


----------



## eliza

There are some ebay sellers selling the Hunter brand UV tech with free international shipping for just $10 CAD. It's funny, I bought my Hunter's 4 years ago before they got "big" from a seller in the UK. They were used, but had no blooming and never did after either. I bought the spray because after years of wear, I have areas where the seal has rubbed off leaving the raw rubber exposed (looks really matte in those areas). I hope the spray will re-seal them!


----------



## displaced

Does the Hunter UV Tech work better than the McNett UV Tech? My fingers are sore from scrubbing using the latter...


----------



## mjismyhomeboy

well i have an obsession with HUNTER boots and was very curious about the blooming. After coming across this thread I decided to give the olive oil a try and.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









I'm so glad I tried it ! they look great!


----------



## mielikki55

You ladies are awesome!  I've totally been ignoring the blooming on my Wellies but I've been inspired by all of you to fix it.  Olive oil...here I come!!


----------



## 26chic

tes said:


> I tried soap and water, it def did not work, i tried every kind of cloth, the marks still didn't come out, so then I decided to try a bit of olive oil and it looks brand new![/QUOTE
> 
> Tess, Thanks for the tip..After one use in the snow, they looked horrible!! Tried everything..didn't work.
> Well, I scrubbed them with hot soapy water, and rubbed them with olive oil, and they look fantastic!! Now, it's raining outside, so I will see if it last..keep you posted..thanks


----------



## JetSetGo!

Olive Oil! So smart!

I've used some Fantastic followed by clear shoe polish on mine and it ha helped a lot. I bet Mink Oil would also work wonders.


----------



## jsc6

I used Olive Oil on mine and lasted for a week but now they are completely white again ..  I'm quite frustrated can someone suggest something where it will permanently be gone


----------



## hfxshopgirl

utahmomof3 said:


> Just purchased 3rds from ebay. They arrived new in box, but boots looked terrible!!!! Based on other posts, I tried the following (with magnificent results): *Goo Gone and McNett UV Tech spray*.
> I used the Goo Gone first to take off all of the white film...it was a miracle worker, and the white blossoming came off almost immediately. Then I rinsed the boots off with warm water and dried them. Finally, I polished them up with the McNett UV Tech spray. I am SO THRILLED with how they turned out!!!! They look 1st QUALITY!!! It took me a couple of hours to do 2 pairs of boots, but TOTALLY worth my time to save a lot of money!!!


 
this worked for me too!  i've tried everything and the white always came back until the goo gone


----------



## jordanjordan

I used armor all on my regular wellies and it worked GREAT.  Cleaned up all the white stuff and salt and everything that had accumulated from winter.

I had some white spots on my gloss graphite pair when they came in the mail, I used clinique take off the day and it worked really well. They still aren't as shiny as I'd like so I think I am going to try armor all too.


----------



## jmcadon

I just got the red Jimmy Choo hunters and am hoping it will not show up as much.  I do have ArmorAll spray if I need it, tho. DH uses it on our cars.


----------



## alis

I eventually got the blooming after wearing my Hunters in rainy weather continuously for a couple of weeks. I was ready to embrace the "worn" look, but the blooming occured only on one foot! It looks ridiculous.

I bought my Hunter Lace-up wellies from countryattire.co.uk, they were spotless when they arrived. I was very happy with the customer service and free international shipping, for all of you girls who can't find the original Hunter UV tech, they sell it, again with free shipping:
http://www.countryattire.com/produc...-spray.html?osCsid=g3kc4e324p4d6qu630elniu4v5

You can also buy from their ebay store:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Hunter-UV-Tec...ing_Menswear_MensShoes_GL?hash=item27b06878d4

ps: I haven't tried the UV tech yet, but it's pretty cheap so I'll give it a go instead of wasting my time and my good quality organic olive oil


----------



## bruha

Speaking of blooming on Hunter wellies, is there such a thing as gray Hunter Jimmy Choos?

http://www.shoewawa.com/2010/02/ebay_watch_jimm.html
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230432934312

Or is this just a really bad case of blooming on black Hunter Jimmy Choos?


----------



## ellegstewart

I have the white marks all over my boots as well. When I bought my Dr. Marten boots I also bought their 'Wonder Balsam'. I decided to try it on my boots because it's what I had on hand. It works great! I just finished one boot. I thought I would try and see if it would leave the rubber feeling greasy, but it didn't. The rubber soaked it right up! I ran my fingers over an area that I did and they were perfectly clean, no balsam residue.

U can go the your local mall and buy it, usually where ever Dr. Martens are sold. Just an idea if you didn't want to order the UV Tech online or none of the other remedies worked for you.  Here's the link so u can view the product. 

http://www.dmusastore.com/p-1573-wonder-balsam-neutral.aspx?ref=base


----------



## Hanne

Thanks all of you for lots of useful advice! What a brilliant thread. I was wondering if anyone has tried removing white/grey marks from gloss Hunters? I have a pair of black gloss Hunters and they have sadly gone completely matt/grey after just a couple of months wear. I tried olive oil and it looked brilliant -for about five minutes  Now I am not sure what to do as on the Hunter website they specifically say that the UV Tech is not suitable for use on Gloss boots. Any suggestions are most welcome!


----------



## Purgi13

Have you tried a Mr. Clean Magic Eraser??? It works wonders on patent leathers taking off those ugly scuff marks. I also use it dry on other leathers.


----------



## Bethanne28

So...I am so excited!

After months of wondering how to clean my wellies I looked online and found this forum!  

I weighed all the options and decided to check the outdoor store that I work in (REI) for the UV TECH Spray by McNett.  We had it for $14.95 for 16 oz. in a spray bottle.  I bought it and came home to directly try it. (It does say for boats and wetsuits but also says for rubber surfaces).
*
The recipe is this:* Washcloth, UV TECH SPRAY, and a lot of elbow grease!  My boots look better than they did when I bought them!  Actually shiny!

The proof is in the pics!


----------



## serendipityxt

do the white marks only appear on original hunter wellies or on the high gloss ones as well?


----------



## SaraDK

Another great advise: Use leather conditioner, it works like a charm!


----------



## nicmac

eHow.com

Clean them first. 
Put 1.5 cups wine vinegar and 1 cup warm water in a bowl, mix. 
With a clean towel wipe over the boots.


----------



## Vinyl

Purgi13 said:


> Have you tried a Mr. Clean Magic Eraser??? It works wonders on patent leathers taking off those ugly scuff marks. I also use it dry on other leathers.



As anyone actually tried a Mr. Clean Magic Eraser on Hunter rainboots?


----------



## Fleurine

amberlicious said:


> I used the olive oil on the boots with a sponge. I think the trick is to wipe off the white film, but be sure your not re-wiping it back on the boot. They still have a lite film, but they look SO much better. I think Im going to go pick up some armorall and do one coat of that, then they should be perfect!


 
After reading these, I just used organic PAM cooking spray with canola oil on my black Wellies and got a result similar to this ^^^I didn't want to waste my expensive olive oil... I think the key is wiping the marks off...weirdly the oil gets like absorbed by the rubber>>>let's see if it lasts!


----------



## ExtasyPunq

I'm still trying to decide if I want to get the matte or high gloss boots- did any of these remedies keep the bloom from coming back?  Thanks!


----------



## jordanjordan

I use the clinique take the day off stuff again and it does not work as well as armor all.


----------



## Chicyogi

I got my Hunters a few months ago and was waiting for the rain to wear them, a month later when I went to put them on they were covered in that grey white film!! I was so upset as I had not even worn them yet! So I stumbled upon this forum and read through everyones blog. I did the olive oil, the make up remover, shaving cream etc... nothing worked! I figured I was just going to have to go out of my way to buy the UV tech stuff, but then I got an idea, and I kid you not it worked!! The answer is.... The purple (Fresh Mint) Listerine Mouth Wash! Just saturate a wash cloth with it and scrub away! It is like magic! I felt like I found the cure to cancer! So of course I had to come blog this! So seriously try it! they will sparkle like new!!


----------



## Chicyogi

The answer is The purple (Fresh mint flavor) Listerine Mouth Wash!


----------



## princessDD

I've spent more time cleaning the Hunters instead of wearing them. Returning the boots in hopes of getting a replacement or refund.


----------



## lezpaul

Try a car tire cleaner called  Wet N' Black to clean dark colored boots.The boots are rubber just like a tire I used it on my fiances black boots that looked white and they now look better than new. Spray the cleaner on and rub it in very evenly do not let overspray hit the bottom of the boot they will be very slippery and try to do it outside or in the garage. Make sure you rub the product in very good.  Turtle Wax makes the cleaner.   All tire cleaners contain the same as hunters cleaner UV inhibitors. Repeat the cleaning if the boots are in very bad blooming stage.


----------



## guccilove

i just got my Huntress gloss a couple of days ago. while i love the fit and how the boot looks, i did get a little bummed because of it already having the white film, straight out of the box! now i have to figure out how to take this out before i wear it for the first time......


----------



## Vinyl

I tried EVOO on my boots & the white marks came back.  My boyfriend wiped my boots down with a wet towel first, then tried scrubbing EVOO on 'em.


----------



## belarina

I have just resolved the white marks problem on my Hunter wellies - ArmorAll Original Protectant - you can purchase it at gas stations!


----------



## _lili_

I love my snake embossed wellies. I got them two months ago and the white film appeared while they were lying in the box before I had a chance to wear them. I couldn't get the damn film off with water or cloth and I couldn't wait any longer to wear them. So I wore them covered wax :/

I'm going to try to get the Hunter Boot Buffer. I am worried the oil might dissolve rubber. 

Also - I wore the boots with dark jeans and the insides of the boots got blue marks all over them. I should have got the Hunter socks !


----------



## Vinyl

^ I had denim transfer with my rainboots too -- only because I had yet to wash the jeans though... big mistake.


----------



## sfgirl67

I used this on my hunter boots for white marks and they look fab!

http://www.rei.com/product/737208


----------



## boon4376

josie said:


> - From Hunter Customer Support page
> 
> 
> I spent about an hour trying to clean my boots with a warm, damp cloth but I still have white marks. I'm about to give up!
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have the same problem?
> 
> 
> Has anyone used UV Tech for their wellies?
> 
> 
> TIA



Before you use UV Tech, you should try GOO GONE. UV Tech will only mask the problem and the white could show again in a few weeks. First you need to completely remove the white waxy residue or film. GOO GONE is great for this. On my blog I show the results I got from using UV TECH and GOO GONE to make my hunter rain boots look like new.

http://alilknowhow.com/2010/12/23/remove-hunter-rain-boot-white-residue/


----------



## Lyn2005

I bought the Hunter Sponge for $5 from Neiman Marcus online, plus free shipping. It works really well to remove the white film and buffs it shiny again. Now my black festival Hunters are good to go


----------



## lvmhgirl

I have a pair of black gloss and black Jimmy Choos. The JC's came out of the box with the grey film and the gloss boots developed the film after sitting in the closet (still brand new at the time). Armor All worked like a charm. No elbow grease or scrubbing necessary. Grey film just wiped right off and hasn't come back even after wearing them during our recent "storms" in L.A. and Vegas.


----------



## SPOILEDkiwi

I used Armor All original on my black Hunters and they came out looking like new. For me, it did take a bit of elbow grease. The first couple times I wiped the Armor All on it didn't completely restore the boots back to black, it was more of a dark grey. It took me about a half hour of rubbing for the boots to return to a glossy deep black.


----------



## sammi_nysh

I want to ask anyone tried Hunter Spray and Sponge?  Im thinking abt getting them.
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## jemmaphur

Does anyone know the name of a seller on ebay that sells Seconds or Thirds? 

I can't find them. TIA!


----------



## sarahlouise06

http://www.jimmychoo.com/sale/hunter-short/invt/104wellyshmru/

I am seriously tempted!


----------



## hfxshopgirl

sammi_nysh said:


> I want to ask anyone tried Hunter Spray and Sponge? Im thinking abt getting them.


 
i bought both and they worked nicely on my hunters, with much less effort than some of the other products i've tried. with about 5-10 mins of total effort, my hunters look almost perfect.  haven't worn them yet, so not sure how if the effects are long lasting


----------



## beauxgoris

sammi_nysh said:


> I want to ask anyone tried Hunter Spray and Sponge?  Im thinking abt getting them.



I just bought them. I'll report back.


----------



## Delster

A little off topic but I was using the Hunter UV tech spray and some of it got on the area rug, will that be something to worry about?

Here's a pic of the difference, I got my spray at ASOS.com btw


----------



## beauxgoris

They look great! I'm going to do mine this weekend.


----------



## sammi_nysh

thx, u guys. i just ordered both spray and sponge on zappo's. will report back!


----------



## birkincurious

I used Fantastick on mine and it got the film off.


----------



## pksmall

I recently bought a pair of Hunters here (chocolate, original, non-gloss) and they were all powdery when they arrived!

I read a variety of home remedies (white wine vinegar, olive oil, Fantastik, whatever!) and decided that Armor All made the most sense and in fact, on the package it says for use to clean and protect RUBBER, so I decided that would be the safest option..

There were 3 different kinds at the hardware store, so make sure you get the one that say they are safe for rubber, I used the wipes and it was so easy... It took off the powder no problem and they are gorgeous!

...can't seen to post a picture, but Armor All DEFINITELY worked!!


----------



## ellacoach

sammi_nysh said:


> I want to ask anyone tried Hunter Spray and Sponge? Im thinking abt getting them.


 
I just purchased both of these yesterday from zappos and should have tomorrow. I hope they help to keep my Jimmy Choo Hunter wellies nice and clean.


----------



## ellacoach

ellacoach said:


> I just purchased both of these yesterday from zappos and should have tomorrow. I hope they help to keep my Jimmy Choo Hunter wellies nice and clean.


 I received both of these products and cleaned up my boots yesterday. They look brand new!


----------



## shilly

I bought the Hunter & JimmyChoo boots and tried baby wipes teh white powder marks appear less than 30 seconds after.  What did you use to clean your boots and how long did it last?  Also did anybody tried the Hunter cleaning product from their website?

thanks



ellacoach said:


> I received both of these products and cleaned up my boots yesterday. They look brand new!


----------



## millamazoo

Last year I bought the red matte Hunters and within 3 weeks they looked like Turkish delight, all covered in that white muck. Luckily it was summer here in Australia so I didn't need to think about it (denial!). 
I pulled them out last week and they looked so bad. I found this thread (thank you everyone, I thought I was the only one!) and I tried the olive oil first. They looked so much better, but not perfect. Then my dad gave me his Amour All bottle (it was something similar for the dash and wheels of cars, but not that brand) and I am so impressed. It was so easy and it all just buffed off.
They look red again, I had actually forgotten they were red, I thought they were a salmon pink under all that white!
I'm so looking forward to it raining again soon so I can wear them out, and if the white stuff comes back, I don't care as I know how to get rid of it now. I can't stop looking at them now!


----------



## ellacoach

shilly said:


> I bought the Hunter & JimmyChoo boots and tried baby wipes teh white powder marks appear less than 30 seconds after. What did you use to clean your boots and how long did it last? Also did anybody tried the Hunter cleaning product from their website?
> 
> thanks


 
I purchased the Hunter Spray and Hunter Sponge, both from Zappos.com. If you go to their site and search under Hunter you'll find them. I just received the spray on Monday and cleaned them up the same day and although it's only been a couple of days they still look great. The spray was $12 and the sponge was $5.


----------



## NYCBelle

I have to return my Hunter originals...too tight on the calf =/ I will order the Huntress ones from zappos instead


----------



## ellacoach

NYCBelle said:


> I have to return my Hunter originals...too tight on the calf =/ I will order the Huntress ones from zappos instead


 
The short versions are great too! That might be an option for you unless you want the taller boots.


----------



## NYCBelle

ellacoach said:


> The short versions are great too! That might be an option for you unless you want the taller boots.




eh i feel like they'll make my legs look stumpy lol and with the blizzards we had this past winter in NYC i need tall ones


----------



## shilly

Thank you so much I ordered the spary from ebay because zappos did not shipped to Canada , where I am located.  Do I need the sponge or I can use something else instead?

many thanks



ellacoach said:


> I purchased the Hunter Spray and Hunter Sponge, both from Zappos.com. If you go to their site and search under Hunter you'll find them. I just received the spray on Monday and cleaned them up the same day and although it's only been a couple of days they still look great. The spray was $12 and the sponge was $5.


----------



## ellacoach

shilly said:


> Thank you so much I ordered the spary from ebay because zappos did not shipped to Canada , where I am located. Do I need the sponge or I can use something else instead?
> 
> many thanks


 
hmmm...you might not need the sponge. I sprayed my boots and then wiped them down with the sponge, but you may be able to use a cloth instead. The sponge maybe for touchups...try checking to see what zappos says...good luck! I think you'll be happy with the results of the spray!!


----------



## shilly

Thanks for all your help



ellacoach said:


> hmmm...you might not need the sponge. I sprayed my boots and then wiped them down with the sponge, but you may be able to use a cloth instead. The sponge maybe for touchups...try checking to see what zappos says...good luck! I think you'll be happy with the results of the spray!!


----------



## Windelynn

WD40 anyone try it? I heard that this could work, im gonna test it out on my wellies


----------



## NYCBelle

Got my Hunter Huntress boots yesterday and wearing them today on this rainy NY day. Very comfy and I can now tuck in my pants


----------



## ellacoach

NYCBelle said:


> Got my Hunter Huntress boots yesterday and wearing them today on this rainy NY day. Very comfy and I can now tuck in my pants


 
I love these! Where did you get them? I thought they Huntress boots said Huntress on the front instead of Hunter?


----------



## Vinyl

ellacoach said:


> I love these! Where did you get them? I thought they Huntress boots said Huntress on the front instead of Hunter?



Huntress is just the style name... all Hunter products say Hunter on them.


----------



## NYCBelle

ellacoach said:


> I love these! Where did you get them? I thought they Huntress boots said Huntress on the front instead of Hunter?




I got them in zappos. they're perfect if you have wider calves. No the front says Hunter like regular hunter boots the difference with these from the original is that they're wider on top if you don't have stick thin legs

http://www.zappos.com/hunter-huntress-black


----------



## analicia

Hi! i have the "blooming" problem with my hunter boots. I've been reading about the UV tech spray, and the Armorall, but the thing is I live in Argentina, and I can't find the hunter products or any of the brands you have mentioned. Could you tell me what's on those products? what are they? So if anyone could tell me whats on the ARMOR ALL and the UV TECH SPRAY i would really apreciate it!
thanks!!!!


----------



## traceya

I purchased a lovely pair of black gloss original hunter boots, which when they arrived were a beautiful deep glossy black. However they were the wrong size, so I reordered the size down, which when arrived were completely covered in white bloom, and definitely not glossy or black. 

I did a google search and tried all the suggestions - warm soapy water (does nothing!), olive oil (manages to disguise the blooming momentarily, but not remove it) and all sorts of household cleansers, none of which worked.

I decided to instead research rubber blooming which came up with a number of solutions - one being to find a solvent, or something that you would use to clean your car tyres (Armour All). I had no Armour All, and the closest thing I could find to a solvent was a bottle of Manicure Brush Cleaner. It worked like a dream! Completely removed the bloom, and the boots are even more black & glossy than my first pair!

I realise that this product is quite strong, and the Hunter website says specifically not to use any solvent products, but I'd much prefer risking that than having boots I am not happy wearing.


----------



## jove sky

wow, so glad i found this forum, i am going to try the hunter stuff and get back to you all. or maybe the armour all. we will see what stores are open today down in the beaches


----------



## bubblevita

I just used the Hunter spray and the Hunter buffer on my Jimmy Choo ones that were completely covered with the white bloom.  Everything came off right away!  I hardly need to scrub at all, just a simple wipe and it's shiny. It's so simple and quick I wouldn't even mind doing this often if the bloom comes back again.


----------



## jove sky

ok, as promised i came back on to tell you waht i did. i did not get to the store to buy the hunter stuff , but in the meantime i did use olive oil, i scrubbed it on on one spot, and just heavily soaked it on all the other parts. no rubbing.. it all came back in a couple of days. scrubbing or drenched on..

now for the hunter stuff or armour all.


later








jove sky said:


> wow, so glad i found this forum, i am going to try the hunter stuff and get back to you all. or maybe the armour all. we will see what stores are open today down in the beaches


----------



## jove sky

bubblevita said:


> I just used the Hunter spray and the Hunter buffer on my Jimmy Choo ones that were completely covered with the white bloom.  Everything came off right away!  I hardly need to scrub at all, just a simple wipe and it's shiny. It's so simple and quick I wouldn't even mind doing this often if the bloom comes back again.


but can you come back on and tell us if it lasts? and for how long.

thanks


----------



## bubblevita

jove sky said:


> but can you come back on and tell us if it lasts? and for how long.
> 
> thanks


It's been two weeks and still no bloom.  Good enough for me!


----------



## jove sky

bubblevita said:


> It's been two weeks and still no bloom.  Good enough for me!


sweet, thanks... who or what is Jimmy Choo? i thought only hunter made hunters?


----------



## rmwinn

Ok, this is going to sound kind of strange, but I found that toilet cleaner works wonders on the white blooming!!  I live in the UK where limescale is a massive problem in showers and toilets so I have heavy duty toilet cleaner to get rid of that residue.  I thought about it and the blooming is just residue on the boots so i patch tested a little bit of my toilet cleaner (Harpic) and it got it right off!  I've worn them a few times since and it seems to be gone for good.


----------



## JudieH

Olive oil did not work for me.  I'm going to have to head to Target and buy tire cleaner!!??!!


----------



## danflash

I have had my fuchsia hunter wellies for almost 2 years now and they have lots of white marks and are very faded as I use them on a daily basis. I really do not want to throw them away because Hunter wellies are quite expensive and I think there are a lot more wear in them. Any ideas for what I can do to restore the colour a little or maybe make the colour a bit more even? Thanks.


----------



## jmcadon

jove sky said:


> sweet, thanks... who or what is Jimmy Choo? i thought only hunter made hunters?


 Jimmy Choo is a luxury brand much like Gucci or Chanel.  They did a collaboration with Hunter to design a really cool rain boot...for a much higher price, of course. You can see them at jimmychoo.com


----------



## Chanel 0407

Bump, I just ordered them from Nordstrom and they came to me with white marks all over.  I got the glossy too and the glossy does not have that problem but the regular does.  I think I would like the regular better if they didn't have those marks everywhere.


----------



## gymangel812

Chanel 0407 said:


> Bump, I just ordered them from Nordstrom and they came to me with white marks all over.  I got the glossy too and the glossy does not have that problem but the regular does.  I think I would like the regular better if they didn't have those marks everywhere.


i got the glossy too and they eventually got the marks too.


----------



## jennnh

http://alilknowhow.com/2010/12/23/remove-hunter-rain-boot-white-residue/

I hope this helps


----------



## Ballycroy Boy

Hi, Claire from UK here, yes this 'Blooming' is a problem, but I have just purchased a product that is incredible, it works wonders on hunter wellies and my jimmy choos look like i bought them last week. Its called Fairfields Boot Buffer and you can get it from lr leisure.co.uk, they export all over europe and USA.  You get a whopping 250ml, so you can be really generous with the amount you use and its good on cost, p & p not too bad either.  hope i'v helped a little


----------



## shopgirl1010

So I purchased a pair of Hunters from Nordstrom last winter. As I was cleaning out my closet and shoes I opened up my Hunter boots, which I worn only once.
It had weird marks all over, will the store take it back? I still have the receipt tag on the box. My only concern is that it was purchased last year.  TIA!


----------



## SwedishChef

Thank you so much for tha advice. I bought classic navy Hunters and they also have these marks. I think I'll try Aigle Swipon spray but before: did anyone already try this?


----------



## divabeadz

Vinyl said:


> Huntress is just the style name... all Hunter products say Hunter on them.





NYCBelle said:


> I got them in zappos. they're perfect if you have wider calves. No the front says Hunter like regular hunter boots the difference with these from the original is that they're wider on top if you don't have stick thin legs
> 
> http://www.zappos.com/hunter-huntress-black



Strange. I have a pair of Hunter-Huntress boots from Zappos and mine say Huntress on the label, not Hunter.


----------



## ShoewhoreNYC

Alcohol removes white marks


----------



## SPOILEDkiwi

Armor All is the only thing that removed the marks on my black Hunters


----------



## eudora

Put my Hunter boots aside during Summer... Just took them out and realised the white residue!!  I was super upset... Then I tried Armor All!!! It works like magic!!






Dull with white residue





Shiny like new!





Armour All saves the day!!


Thank you for this thread!!!


----------



## Cullinan

1.John Lobb
2.Gaziano and Girling
3.Crockett and Jones
4.Sketchers
5.Fitflops
6.Timberland

There are several others I like but I spend too much on other things...


----------



## Bags_4_life

SPOILEDkiwi said:


> Armor All is the only thing that removed the marks on my black Hunters



All those that have recommended armour all - is this a tyre cleaner type product? We don't have this brand in the uk so looking for an equivalent. Also does it work on the Gloss Hunters? Tia x


----------



## SwedishChef

Thanks for recommendeing Armor all. 

I tried Aigle swipon but the result was not what I exspected. I didn't notice any change at all 

Armor all is a good idea as I already have it for maintenance of my car's plastic parts. So for me there's no need to buy something new.


----------



## Bellarina

_I opened the box to my Hunter's last week and found them covered in a haze and white marks... shocked, I spoke to someone in Nordstom's shoe department that suggested Hunter Boot Buffer as this happens to all Hunter boots.  She demonstrated on a small patch on the side of the boot and it removed the marks; however, I'm not opposed to using Armor All if it works well._

_I believe the Boot Buffer costs around $12._


----------



## NYCBelle

divabeadz said:


> Strange. I have a pair of Hunter-Huntress boots from Zappos and mine say Huntress on the label, not Hunter.



really? on the boot? Huntress will be on the box label i think. Mine say Hunter on the boot


----------



## NataliaV

I also have the Huntress boots and mine have "HUNTER" on the label attached to the actual boot.

The best luck I've had with the blooming is ArmorAll Spray.  I purchased the sponge and spray from Hunter, but they don't do nearly as good a job, unfortunately.


----------



## mmr

NYCBelle said:


> really? on the boot? Huntress will be on the box label i think. Mine say Hunter on the boot


Yeah, mine say Huntress on the boot.  I got them from Zappos several years ago.  Maybe it's an older version??  Seems like the ones online now say Hunter.  

Zappos is currently out of the Hunter boot spray but available on Nordstrom.  Will be purchasing.


----------



## mmr

I got the spray.  Reading the fine print.  Pretty scary!  

"May be fatal or cause lung damage if swallowed or enters airways".


----------



## Melinda08

Not sure if anyone suggested using  cooking oil? It takes a few tries but it eventually takes all those nasty white marks off the rubber  cheap and safe


----------



## Katie3392

Great news, everyone! I had just a couple blue marks on my pink boots (one scuff, the rest was just from my dark-washed jeans rubbing on them), and all I used was some of my Mary Kay Oil-Free Eye Makeup Remover, and they look BRAND NEW!!  My remover says oil-free, but still feels very oily and slick to the touch, so I'm sure that anything with that kind of substance, any kind of liquid makeup remover, etc. will do the trick!  These really are the BEST rainboots, and they deserve to look sparkly and brand new at all times!


----------



## diseyl

I have just tried the olive oil and it works a treat.  Wipe on with a piece of kitchen roll and work in then wipe off excess.
Leaves them looking like new!


----------



## loiselax

I tried olive oil and got some of the white film off my Hunters.  But I tried Armoral wipes (stolen from my boyfriend car paraphernalia) and that worked wonderfully well.


----------



## tipfinder

So I tried cleaning my boots the traditional way for years and I could never get rid of the darn bloom. It really annoyed the heck out of me so I gave up after a while.  

Yesterday, I found an awesome post that includes a variety of methods found on this forum! It seems like combining all of them works best .... I tried every step and my boots look better than when I bought them!    so happy with the results 

http://shoes.allwomenstalk.com/steps-to-care-for-your-wellies-and-make-them-last

Check out the link above ^ Almost every product mentioned in the article I was able to find at my local grocery store (minus the UV Tech Spray, which I found next door at the camping and outdoor outfitter). I spent less than $20 total on 5 products and the rest I already had at home. Its the best tutorial that I've found so far.

Hope these tips work as well  for you as they did for me! 

-TipFinder


----------

